# Constable Daniel Woodall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Constable Daniel Woodall
*Edmonton Police Service
Alberta*
End of Watch: Monday, June 8, 2015

Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Monday, June 8, 2015
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Believed to be deceased

Constable Daniel Woodall was shot and killed as he and several 
other constables attempted to serve an arrest warrant at a home 
in the Callingwood area.

The subject named on the warrant was wanted for criminal 
harassment. As they officers attempted to enter the home, near 
the intersection of 182nd Street and 62A Avenue, the man opened 
fire from inside. Constable Woodall was struck several times and 
fatally wounded. A second constable was shot in the back but the 
round was stopped by his vest.

The home became engulfed in flames following the shooting and it 
is believed the subject was deceased.

Constable Woodall had served with the Edmonton Police 
Department for eight years. He is survived by his wife and two 
children.

Agency Contact Information
Edmonton Police Service
9620 - 103A Avenue
Edmonton, AB T5H 0H7

Phone: (780) 423-4567

_*Please contact the Edmonton Police Service for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

_Information on this memorial is preliminary. A final determination on line of duty status may be made at a future date._


----------

